# Power Tongue Jack (Motor)



## Currey

I am selling the power tongue jack motor off of my 2015 312 BH. I bent the drop leg (silver piece that goes in and out) by pulling away with my safety chains attached doh . I had to purchase an entirely new power jack. For sale is everything EXCEPT the damaged landing gear. This is LCI brand and has the lights on it. Would be great for someone just needing a motor! I'm willing to ship and complete payment via paypal!

Thanks!


----------

